# Your view on hugs?



## Otis (Aug 5, 2009)

Just wondering; what's your view on giving and recieving hugs? Whenever i go to meets there are always loads of furs who love giving and getting hugs from people. I'm one of those people who like to give and get hugs at meets; however i wont hug someone unless either they come up to me and hug me first or i know that person because there are also people who arent as open to hugs as i am and i dont want to offend them.

What's your view on hugs; are you a "huggle whore", half and half or does the very thought of it make you want to rage.

Discuss


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 5, 2009)

They are horrible >:[ .


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 5, 2009)

No, I'm pretty sure I don't consider myself a "huggle whore". I'm leaning toward the "RAEG!! D:<" side.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 5, 2009)

Huggy, lovey, smiliey, furry goodness! ^^


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 5, 2009)

*huggles all those who posted above her* x3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 5, 2009)

Usually I have to know a person for a few meets before I offer up a hug. That said ever since I was in High School, giving and receiving hugs was sort of a friend thing. What I do not like is being out of suit at a fur con and someone thinks it's cute to run up and hug me randomly. I don't like that. When I am in suit it's one thing, outside of suit it's different.

Outside of suit I'd rather know you first.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 5, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> Huggy, lovey, smiliey, furry goodness! ^^



GTFO >:[ .


----------



## Otis (Aug 5, 2009)

DiveBomberBat said:


> *huggles all those who posted above her* x3



YAAY *huggles DiveBomberBat*


----------



## Elessara (Aug 5, 2009)

HUG RAGE!!! D8


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 5, 2009)

Elessara said:


> HUG RAGE!!!   D8



Quick, grab the shock sticks! Defend yourselfs!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 5, 2009)

*hugs Whitenoise* :3

I like hugs. Not from creepy strange old guys though


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 5, 2009)

Only from friends. People I don't know touching me pisses me off.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 5, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> *hugs Whitenoise* :3
> 
> I like hugs. Not from creepy strange old guys though



But Shenzi, I'm a creepy old guy :V .


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 5, 2009)

If someone I knew and was friends with asked me for a hug, I would probably hug them.  Other than that, it's limited to family.

Ratte Edit: *hug* ilu Shark :3


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 5, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> But Shenzi, I'm a creepy old guy :V .


But you're _the best_ creepy old guy


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 5, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> But you're _the best_ creepy old guy



Still got that creepy old man smell though, and that doesn't wash off, you'll need to burn those clothes after :V .


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 5, 2009)

I _hate_ touching others with a _passion_, the only exception, being a strong handshake. 

The kind you'd give your personal hero, or maybe your boss, not the stupid "whut up!?!" kind you do with your friends.

I've given out one hug this year, that wasn't my mum, and it was to a friend that was having an extremely bad day - No hug at that point, probably would've thrown her into depression.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 5, 2009)

If I wouldn't fuck you, I wouldn't hug you.

Exception for immediate family members.
(inb4 incest jokes)


----------



## Ratte (Aug 5, 2009)

ilu all, guise


----------



## Catte (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd give everyone hugs, if they asked.

Except for Shark, I'd hug him no matter what. :3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 5, 2009)

Drakea said:


> I'd give everyone hugs, if they asked.
> 
> Except for Shark, I'd hug him no matter what. :3



What about me?  D:


----------



## Nargle (Aug 5, 2009)

Only hugs from a select few friends and my lovey. Hugs from strangers are creepy =/

And I don't really like hugging family members, either, lol!


----------



## Catte (Aug 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> What about me?  D:


 

Ohgodyesofcourseyou. D:

-glomps and huggles and cuddles and snuggles and nuzzles etc- <3 <3 <3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 5, 2009)

Drakea said:


> Ohgodyesofcourseyou. D:
> 
> -glomps and huggles and cuddles and snuggles and nuzzles etc- <3 <3 <3



<3 <3 <3 :3


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 5, 2009)

I just started being a huggable person like a year ago when some older kids who were my bros friends offered me hugs. Then I just became more huugable. I loge hugs from people I know alot but not that much from strangers. I hardly hug the same gender as me though D: it's basicly cause it ain't looked kindly upon :O if I went to a meet though I'd be open to hugs :]


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 5, 2009)

I suppose I'm a hug-whore by nature, I would never hug a stranger unless they consent by growling and waving their fists at me. I'd also probably be creeped out if I was hugged by a creepy stranger that smelled of piss or something :/


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 5, 2009)

hugs = awsome


----------



## pheonix (Aug 5, 2009)

Hugs are alright. There needed sometimes.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 5, 2009)

Hug is good no?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 5, 2009)

Unless you were something like a spiky scalie, hedgehog, porcupine, or Echidna...how could you not like hugs?


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Aug 5, 2009)

Yay hugs! Any furr I meet I offer them hugs! <3


----------



## nobu (Aug 5, 2009)

The world needs more hugs.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 5, 2009)

Hugs are overrated to me. They are only welcomed by literally three or so people in my life, that's it.


----------



## DashGenopeak (Aug 5, 2009)

I am not afraid to hug someone I know, but I wouldn't call myself a 'hug whore'. Though it is my primary greeting.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't mind hugs. I rarely offer them though, but I'm okay with being hugged.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 5, 2009)

I hate hugs.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm 'meh' about hugs. I guess they're nice, but I don't go out of my to get and/or give one.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 5, 2009)

Someone has to be close friends with me, or a relative.

Otherwise, no touchie!


----------



## Timitei (Aug 5, 2009)

I LOVE HUGS.
I'm such a cuddly person. x3
I'm always goin' up to people at malls 'n stuff and bein' like, "HUGMEHUGMEHUGME!!<3" and they're like, "...  *twitch*"


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2009)

#4. Dont touch me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 5, 2009)

I like hugs especially with girls with good sized boobs, its so comfy


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2009)

> I like hugs especially with girls with good sized boobs, its so comfy


im reconsidering my standpoint.....


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm kind of awkward with hugs. I'll give you one if you look like your expecting one, or return one, but I won't randomly innitiate them.
Because not everyone likes to be hugged XD


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 5, 2009)

I love hugs with friends :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 5, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> I'm kind of awkward with hugs. I'll give you one if you look like your expecting one, or return one, but I won't randomly innitiate them.
> Because not everyone likes to be hugged XD


Non-huggers are CRAZY  I say whats not to like?


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2009)

Hugging...I like it. It makes a relationship just a little more personal.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 5, 2009)

Eheh, heheheh... *Points to ave*


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm addicted to affection. I think it's because out of my three relationships, two of them have been long-distance. I'm up for any hug, anytime, from anyone. Except for pedophiles and fangirls.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 5, 2009)

HUG ME!!!


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2009)

*squeeeeeezes Eli*


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> HUG ME!!!


*hugs you*


----------



## Razorik (Aug 5, 2009)

OMGOMGOMG I LOVE HUGS!


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 5, 2009)

I hate them, a lot. Even from family.


----------



## chipuplover (Aug 5, 2009)

Its a little strange, but normally I get a little uncomfortable when I'm hugged by strangers.  But when I'm fursuiting, hugs seem like a gift from God.  It's really wierd. I don't understand why I love hugs while I'm suiting, and from suiters, but dislike them anyother time, from anyone else.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 5, 2009)

I gave out a few hugs in my last big parade, by request to small children. It was caught on camera and I dominated the story for the 6 O'clock News. A magic moment for me. I can't say no to the kiddies.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 5, 2009)

Over-all, I kind of enjoy giving hugs. Though, I don't do well receiving a hug unless you give me proper warning. I kinda tense up and resist my violent impulses when hugged and not expecting it..

I don't like my space being invaded...


----------



## Ratte (Aug 5, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> Over-all, I kind of enjoy giving hugs. Though, I don't do well receiving a hug unless you give me proper warning. I kinda tense up and resist my violent impulses when hugged and not expecting it..
> 
> I don't like my space being invaded...



Must...not...edit...post...


----------



## Conte (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't really know how to define how I am towards hugging.  

I don't really like hugging my friends or hugging anyone in general.  But, at times I'll get in the mood where I'm like, "Man, I want to be hugged".  Then when someone does hug me I'm all like, "Seriously, go away".  

Of course, I don't say that.  I think.  I just cringe and act like it's okay.  

But overall, I only give hugs and accept hugs on really friendly occasions.  If I just met you, I'm not going to hug you.  Maybe shake your hand - but no wrapping of my arms around you.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 6, 2009)

I hate hugs. They are so awkward.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 6, 2009)

I do not mind them. I could care less about them, though...
I am a handshake type of person... Even to family members and relatives...


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Must...not...edit...post...


Why would you edit my post? >_>


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> Why would you edit my post? >_>



To invade your space and hug you and such, like I did with Shark's post.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> To invade your space and hug you and such, like I did with Shark's post.


I'm okay with you invading my space. ^__^

I don't feel the least bit threatened by you.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 6, 2009)

you should Lucid >.> You should.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 6, 2009)

I've told Ratte I love her in TWO threads. Therefore, it must be true. : D


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 6, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> I've told Ratte I love her in TWO threads. Therefore, it must be true. : D


BUT I THOUGHT YOU LOVED _ME_? D=


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry, Commi... It was just a fling..


----------



## Asswings (Aug 6, 2009)

I like horizontal hugs that take a really long time, does that count? :3



And for a serious answer, no. Don't hug me unless you well damn know me.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 6, 2009)

I absolutely HATE hugs. I hate them so fucking much. It's not even funny. If someone were to come up to me trying to hug me. I tell them to back off. Then I offer a handshake instead. I've only been hugged a good 15 times in my life. That's the number I want it to stay at. The only exception would be my wife, and kids. Other than that. No hugs for me at all.


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 6, 2009)

Hug Rage is fun...    Unless I don't want to be hugged,  I'll bight your head off if you touch me then

No hugz


----------



## DashGenopeak (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, everyone is different


----------



## Organic Sprout (Aug 6, 2009)

I love hugs!
and Furry's tend to be very open, accepting people.

A large part of a furs lifestyle, is touch.
We enjoy anthropomorphic animals, most of us has a tail of some sort, we rely on touch.


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 6, 2009)

^^^ What a claim, contradicts most ppl in this thread! ^^^

As for me, I LOVE HUGS! I'd pretty much hug anyone or anything! I hug girls when I can, I hug guys too. Hell, I even hug the fat kid, who's gay. And when I'm desperate I hug trees!

The difference between a hug to a friend though and a hug to a lover (if/when i meet someone) is that the latter will be more passionate. 

All-in-all. I... bloody... love... hugs!!!


----------



## Doubler (Aug 6, 2009)

Not a very physical person myself, and I generally don't like to be touched. So it's not that I hate hugs per sÃ©, but rather that I _probably _won't like it 
It depends on the environment and the people, I suppose.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> ilu all, guise



ilu2



Drakea said:


> I'd give everyone hugs, if they asked.
> 
> Except for Shark, I'd hug him no matter what. :3



n.-.n  And I would do the same to you~


----------



## Russ (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't mind it.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 6, 2009)

HUGS!! *shouts and screams "HUGS!!!!"*


----------



## Fluory (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't usually do the hugging thing; I respect that people have personal space. I don't mind being hugged, but I wouldn't say I particularly enjoy it unless you happen to be a good friend, family member, or my partner.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 6, 2009)

Hugs are something very important for me. I really need bodily contact and I enjoy it on conventions or meetings or something like that. The person I hug/that hugs me doesn't need to be a close friend or so, on cons it's just okay for me to be a bit more cuddly.
But in normal life I never would come to the idea to simply hug someone that I never met before o.o just like that one here, although I think that what's shown in the video is a very good idea:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr3x_RRJdd4


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 6, 2009)

In all seriousness, for the most part physical contact with other people makes my skin crawl. I imagine this would be even worse with furries as they are notoriously filthy :V .


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> In all seriousness, for the most part physical contact with other people makes my skin crawl. I imagine this would be even worse with furries as they are notoriously filthy :V .



*hug*


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> *hug*



:3 .


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> :3 .



:3


----------



## Zanzer (Aug 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3


:3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> :3



>:[


----------



## Zanzer (Aug 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> >:[


 *hugs*


----------



## DJLab (Aug 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> >:[



c==3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

DJLab said:


> c==3



>8C


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> >8O c==3



Fixed :V .


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2009)

Remember kids:Hugs in the furry fandom are a gateway to furfag Buttsex.

Say no to furry hugs.


----------



## Razorik (Aug 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Remember kids:Hugs in the furry fandom are a gateway to furfag Buttsex.
> 
> Say no to furry hugs.



Hug a scaley instead, I'm not furry! *HUGS*


----------



## Shino (Aug 6, 2009)

When I'm walking around in my fursuit, I give and get so many hugs from hot chicks it almost makes me wish I wasn't gay. One of my friends hates me for this. >_<

Otherwise, when not in suit, I'm really not a big huggle person.


----------



## Lynett (Aug 6, 2009)

I like hugging my friends. And I'm willing to give hugs when someone is sad. That is, if I think it's the proper response to their sadness. There are times when a person needs a hug, be it yourself or others. 

If all else fails, hug someone. Depending on the situation a hug could, A) Make someone feel better when they're sad, B) Be a sign of greeting or farewell, C) Creep someone out and make them stop doing something they shouldn't be doing, D)Be a way to show your thanks for something, or E) An expression of happiness or love.

Hugs are multi-purpose and therefore great.


----------



## Razorik (Aug 6, 2009)

Lynett said:


> C) Creep someone out and make them stop doing something they shouldn't be doing,
> 
> E) An expression of happiness or love.
> 
> Hugs are multi-purpose and therefore great.



I actually found myself in the situation described in (C) a couples times.. how odd. Mostly for me it's (E) or what I like to call (F) As in randomly hugging someone for no reason and getting the response "WTF!"


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2009)

Shino said:


> When I'm walking around in my fursuit, I give and get so many hugs from hot chicks it almost makes me wish I wasn't gay. One of my friends hates me for this. >_<



It comes with the territory of wearing a suit. :V


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 6, 2009)

sometimes I give in to such thing's. ( to my relatives and friend's yes), to some guy I don't know, no.


----------



## Razorik (Aug 6, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> sometimes I give in to such thing's. ( to my relatives and friend's yes), to some guy I don't know, no.



Hi stranger! *HUGS*


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 6, 2009)

Razorik said:


> Hi stranger! *HUGS*



* squrim's hard* yeah I'm not kidding.


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 6, 2009)

I hug everything that doesn't hug me first!

If you don't like hugs, get out of the fandom.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed :V .



But Whitenoise I am asexual.  :[


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 6, 2009)

If I ever go to a furry convention and someone hugs me I'm going to punch them in the god damn face.

RE: *hug*  :3

DAMNIT


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not much love coming from me.


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 6, 2009)

I forgot. Don't come near me on free hugs day. You get the bear hug of death and love!


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love 'em. They're like my crack. A good old hug can brighten up anyone's day <3


----------



## Nekirae (Aug 6, 2009)

I love hugs!!! I've never been hugged by someone I don't know though.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 6, 2009)

Nekirae said:


> I love hugs!!! I've never been hugged by someone I don't know though.


 

I'll Hug you free of charge.


----------



## Lukasun (Aug 6, 2009)

Hugs are good!  The more the better!


----------



## Organic Sprout (Aug 7, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> ^^^ What a claim, contradicts most ppl in this thread! ^^^




Well.
Theres a ton of furs that go all "I hate yiffing, etc etc."
But yiffing is just furries having sex.
Furries want to be a furry, don't they?
I mean, if you're only in it for the pictures, I don't see much of a point.
And if you want to be a real life furry, you'd still be driven to have sex, and in the end, yiff.
So how can furries not like to get touched?

I can understand if they're getting touched by complete strangers, but in the end, they're understanding that you try to be animal like, and thus, like hugs.


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 7, 2009)

Being a fur isn't about being animal like completely


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 7, 2009)

Sturg-Psycho said:


> Being a fur isn't about being animal like completely


Its not about being an animal either.


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 7, 2009)

exactly


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 7, 2009)

Sturg-Psycho said:


> exactly


You said "like completely", so I corrected you.


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 7, 2009)

ohhhhh.......


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 7, 2009)

animal like as in like an animal, not the over said 'like'


----------



## Cyrus (Aug 7, 2009)

I love hugs. They make me happy.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 7, 2009)

Sturg-Psycho said:


> animal like as in like an animal, not the over said 'like'


Its not about living like an animal either.


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 7, 2009)

It depends who you are though.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 7, 2009)

Sturg-Psycho said:


> It depends who you are though.


No, it doesn't. If you're living your life as an animal you should probably see a psychologist.


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 7, 2009)

A guy made a show called living with the wolf man.  He lives with the wolves.  Really creepy, but true.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd love a hug once in a while, I like them. Wakes me feel warm. But not a total stranger that is, a friend or someone I relatively know.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 7, 2009)

People don't hug enough.
People shouldn't murr when I hug them.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 7, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> People don't hug enough.
> People shouldn't murr when I hug them.



*murr*
uhm... wait... you didn't hug me yet, did you?


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 7, 2009)

Feeka-chan said:


> *murr*
> uhm... wait... you didn't hug me yet, did you?



*Hugs Feeka*

There we go :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 7, 2009)

an occasional hug is ok i guess


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 7, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> *Hugs Feeka*
> 
> There we go :3



*hugs back and murrs*
yay I got hugged


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> I hug everything that doesn't hug me first!
> 
> If you don't like hugs, get out of the fandom.



NO U!!


----------



## Nekirae (Aug 7, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> I'll Hug you free of charge.



Yeah! free hugs from people I don't know! *hugs tightly*


----------



## Razorik (Aug 7, 2009)

GROUP HUG! *HUGS*


----------



## The Grey One (Aug 7, 2009)

I like the odd hug from time to time.


----------



## DamianTheDolpin (Aug 7, 2009)

I just love hugs, connects me with my true self


----------



## FreakFace (Aug 7, 2009)

nothin like a good hug when your feeling down. can I have a hug?


----------



## Nekirae (Aug 7, 2009)

Razorik said:


> GROUP HUG! *HUGS*



This is the best idea ever.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 7, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> I've told Ratte I love her in TWO threads. Therefore, it must be true. : D



I love Ratte too. *I'LL FIGHT YOU FOR HER EGGS!!!*
You think I'm joking, but I'm not.

*Hugs Ratte*

As for me, apart from relatives, I'd only hug close friends. Very close friends. I'm not the touchy-feely type, I'm not very open with people, and I prefer to maintain my distance from people on a personal level. Plus, I like my personal space. 

I might hug other furs, if I met any in real life, because they seem like very open and friendly people, and it's not easy being furry. 

As for strangers, generally no. But I'd be more inclined to hug females because they're more open and emotional than males so there'd be less discomfort and weirdness underlying the hug. Plus, BOOBIES!

As for guys, well, if they're fuckable I'd hug them. Othersise... eww, no. It would be creepy, and I wouldn't do it. Except for everyone's favourite troll, Whitenoise.

*Hugs Whitenoise in a huge bear hug*


----------



## Hir (Aug 7, 2009)

...Can I have a hug?


----------



## Razorik (Aug 7, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> ...Can I have a hug?



Of course! *hugs*


----------



## Otis (Aug 7, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> ...Can I have a hug?



Ok; *gives darkness a super dooper uuuuber hyper cuddle*


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 7, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> ...Can I have a hug?



Sure. Digi-hugs are great. And BO free. 

*Hugs you*


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

=( I'd love to hug somebody right now.


----------



## Razorik (Aug 7, 2009)

Nick said:


> =( I'd love to hug somebody right now.



You're in luck, I'm giving out free hugs to everyone! *hugs*


----------



## Nekirae (Aug 7, 2009)

Nick said:


> =( I'd love to hug somebody right now.



Ooh! Ooh pick me!!


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Aug 7, 2009)

I have low personal boundries, I'll take a hug from anyone :3.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 7, 2009)

heh, I like hugs.  Hugs are your friends. ^^


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

*hugs Razorik, Nekirae, n Snickers*

XD


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2009)

I usually don't let people hug me, unless they're really good friends. Hugs are special, don't abuse them. x_x


----------



## Jelly (Aug 8, 2009)

I like giving and receiving hugs.
Unless they're from...
...you know, people who smell or something.

EHH, even then. It can still work out sometimes.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I usually don't let people hug me, unless they're really good friends. Hugs are special, don't abuse them. x_x



I guess that makes me a whore.


----------



## Lukasun (Aug 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I like giving and receiving hugs.
> Unless they're from...
> ...you know, people who smell or something.
> 
> EHH, even then. It can still work out sometimes.



Exactly!

It is nice when you get a hug from someone and they smell really good though.  Then it is just like, "Oohh, does this hug have to stop?"


----------



## nightshade89 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok in moderation, but constantly jumping onto each other and the said "glomps" are a bit much, and kinda creepy.  Too touchy feely for any real benefits other than to fulfill carnal desires.


----------



## Razorik (Aug 8, 2009)

Nick said:


> *hugs Razorik, Nekirae, n Snickers*
> 
> XD



Sweet! You're warm and fuzzy.:smile:


----------



## melleh (Aug 8, 2009)

I hug people all the time if the situation calls for it, like parting ways or something. I like hugs C: I don't mind if it's from someone I just met either.


----------



## Alta (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't mind from people that I've known for a long time but just some stranger... no, that's just a little weird.


----------



## Cotoncandie (Aug 8, 2009)

I like hugs, the real ones, where the other person squeezes you and sways a bit from side to side...

Hug me?


----------



## Takoto (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't mind getting hugged or giving hugs. I just don't put much effort into the hug if its someone I don't know, or someone I just met or something. 

Overall, hugs are nice though.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

Hugs from friends are ftw; complete stranger hugs ftl.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm unloved


----------



## SilentCoyote (Aug 8, 2009)

theyre fun to receive and give to the opposite sex, and then only if i know them, but i dont do the hug thing with doods as a whole. Even my brothers and father know that.

im a paw/handshake kinda guy.


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> When I am in suit it's one thing, outside of suit it's different.
> 
> Outside of suit I'd rather know you first.


This sums it up.

I HATE being touched unless it's a family member or a very good friend. I will give out hugs in suit because you kinda sign an invisible contract saying "I'm cute, I will now be a hug target."

Plus, in my fursuit I'm no longer human me, I'm Sora-kun the thylacine. Ten times more cuddly than human me.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 9, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> I'm unloved



You're a fox.


----------



## Coug (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't like giving/receiving hug with the person I don't know well.
But usually I don't hug those I know well either.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 9, 2009)

i love giving poeple hugs, i am known to walk upto randoms and give them hugs if i am in a good mood.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 9, 2009)

metalhead_wolfie said:


> i love giving poeple hugs, i am known to walk upto randoms and give them hugs if i am in a good mood.


If you did that to me I'd kill you.


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 9, 2009)

i only hug people i know, and who have pre-agreed to it.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 9, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> I love Ratte too. *I'LL FIGHT YOU FOR HER EGGS!!!*
> You think I'm joking, but I'm not.
> 
> *Hugs Ratte*



Ohi



> As for strangers, generally no. But I'd be more inclined to hug females because they're more open and emotional than males so there'd be less discomfort and weirdness underlying the hug. Plus, BOOBIES!



Hey I have those.


----------



## Nightweaver (Aug 9, 2009)

Hugs from people who know me only please. Or from cute ladies who spontaneously want one. But most people in this little fandom aren't exactly what I'd consider creatures I'd want to get physically close to.


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 9, 2009)

I HATE hugs. That is probably because I know what goes through every furry's mind in the middle of said hug.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 9, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> I HATE hugs. That is probably because I know what goes through every furry's mind in the middle of said hug.



<hug>yiffyiffyiff</hug>


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 9, 2009)

Ratte said:


> <hug>yiffyiffyiff</hug>



That about sums it up.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

Unless I know you well enough to consider you a friend, expect to die from stab wounds if you so much as touch me. That goes for everybody, furry or otherwise. [sub]Unless you're paying, anyway...[/sub]



Organic Sprout said:


> I can understand if they're getting touched by complete strangers, but in the end, they're understanding that you try to be animal like, and thus, like hugs.


By that logic, they should be either sniffing each other's asses or fighting to the death, not hugging.
*Animals don't hug, moron.*



I am a communist said:


> If I ever go to a furry convention and someone hugs me I'm going to punch them in the god damn face.


THIS.
This this this this this--oh god, this.



I am a communist said:


> If you did that to me I'd kill you.



You should do it anyway. Look at his username, ffs.


----------



## southtownjr (Aug 9, 2009)

YAY HUGS! *hugs Ratte* :3


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 10, 2009)

Can someone explain where the whole furry hug obsession came from?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 10, 2009)

I like hugs especially with a fine woman


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 10, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Can someone explain where the whole furry hug obsession came from?


I have no fucking clue, I'd like to know the answer to this question as well.


----------



## ~Myst~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Hugz please! ^*Ï‰^*


----------



## Kommodore (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh I love hugs, greet my friends with it all the time. In my opinion the world needs more hugs. Strait up.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 10, 2009)

If stranger hugs me I'm like "Fuck off!" I'm pretty much okay with my friends hugging me unless it's a dude, and he's hugging me amourously. Then I'm like "What. The. Fuck."


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm okay with it, as long as they're from familiar people. Hugs are good, and we need more of them.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 10, 2009)

Sora-kun said:


> I am a communist said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain where the whole furry hug obsession came from?
> ...



Blame Chuck E. Cheese and all those sports mascots.


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 10, 2009)

You try to hug me and I will stab you through the eye with a pencil.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmm, if I'm chatting with a fur that I know I don't mind saying hug and what not but IRL I can't tolerate being touched by people or getting in my personal space unless its a relative or a girl friend...if any guy decides to hug me they will get the shit knocked out of them 'nough said


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> if any guy decides to hug me they will get the shit knocked out of them 'nough said


You must not be very secure in your professed heterosexuality. Though, to be fair, it _is_ a bit different when a man knocks the shit out of a woman for invading his personal space...


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You must not be very secure in your professed heterosexuality. Though, to be fair, it _is_ a bit different when a man knocks the shit out of a woman for invading his personal space...


 
I'm pretty secure about my sexuality but if a man hugs you then you gotta question his :|
Also I'm not really the huggy type of person so doing so is at your own risk, I'm afraid that if
I did go to a furcon (like thats going to happen) I'll probably get kicked out 5 minutes after walking in,
from what I heard they really like to invade people's personal space D:


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Aug 10, 2009)

I really don't like being hugged by people I don't know D: 
Then again, it wasn't until recently that I felt ok hugging my RL friends.

Nope, I only huggle my mate :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I'm pretty secure about my sexuality but if a man hugs you then you gotta question his :|


Well--_you_ might have to, but I don't 



> Also I'm not really the huggy type of person so doing so is at your own risk,


Hugging is highly overrated and overdone.



> I'm afraid that if I did go to a furcon (like thats going to happen)


Don't. Furries are more ridden with disease than a biohazard lab, and we all know how much they love rape.



> I'll probably get kicked out 5 minutes after walking in


That'd be cool, actually. You should do that.
Then go talk to reporters who Uncle Kage didn't wanna let in, if it's Anthrocon.



> from what I heard they really like to invade people's personal space D:


That's when you get into a fighting stance and shout "back off!!" Extra points if you whip out a black cigarette case and can convince 'em it's a stun gun.

In any case, it's actually harassment if they try anything that way, and you're justified in beating them to a pulp.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 10, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Usually I have to know a person for a few meets before I offer up a hug. That said ever since I was in High School, giving and receiving hugs was sort of a friend thing. What I do not like is being out of suit at a fur con and someone thinks it's cute to run up and hug me randomly. I don't like that. When I am in suit it's one thing, outside of suit it's different.
> 
> Outside of suit I'd rather know you first.


 
Can I give you a hug?


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Aug 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Blame Chuck E. Cheese and all those sports mascots.



Those bastards! XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well--_you_ might have to, but I don't


that is quite true lol



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hugging is highly overrated and overdone.


Agreed



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Don't. Furries are more ridden with disease than a biohazard lab, and we all know how much they love rape.


Yep, I wonder if they are contaminated to a point where all they gotta do is hug you if you get infected too...for some reason this is starting to sound like resident evil except they don't eat your flesh, they hug and rape you to death D:



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That'd be cool, actually. You should do that.
> Then go talk to reporters who Uncle Kage didn't wanna let in, if it's Anthrocon.


lmao now that you mention it that would be cool but to fly all the way over there just to get kicked out of a con is a bit much, I'll just do that at some anime convention 



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's when you get into a fighting stance and shout "back off!!" Extra points if you whip out a black cigarette case and can convince 'em it's a stun gun.


I can probably do that, they lack intellegance after all :3



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> In any case, it's actually harassment if they try anything that way, and you're justified in beating them to a pulp.


Yay, I get to deliver a free ass whoopin' and I don't get in trouble...I think I might do that after all XD


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I can probably do that, they lack intellegance after all :3



This made me :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> that is quite true lol


:mrgreen: ~I enjoy being a girl...~



> Yep, I wonder if they are contaminated to a point where all they gotta do is hug you if you get infected too...for some reason this is starting to sound like resident evil except they don't eat your flesh, they hug and rape you to death D:


Yeah--this is much more like Silent Hill, in that respect 



> lmao now that you mention it that would be cool but to fly all the way over there just to get kicked out of a con is a bit much, I'll just do that at some anime convention


Aww, and here I was hoping to have some backup for my eventual trip 



> I can probably do that, they lack intellegance after all :3


...yes, they do.
Ladies and gentlemen:
Intelligence + elegance = intellegance
Somebody submit this to UrbanDictionary, posthaste.



> Yay, I get to deliver a free ass whoopin' and I don't get in trouble...I think I might do that after all XD


It's a lot of fun, believe me


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> :mrgreen:~I enjoy being a girl...~
> Yeah--this is much more like Silent Hill, in that respect


lol



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Aww, and here I was hoping to have some backup for my eventual trip


I might go to one someday if I got enough money and free time to do so x3



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...yes, they do.
> Ladies and gentlemen:
> Intelligence + elegance = intellegance
> Somebody submit this to UrbanDictionary, posthaste.


 
Damn, you got me on that one, I should read my posts more thoroughly 


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's a lot of fun, believe me


I hate to say I love violence >


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I hate to say I love violence >


Nothing wrong with that, unless you prefer being the target


----------



## Elangeline (Aug 10, 2009)

I cannot resist hugs. You can give them to anyone (As long as they want one, there's nothing worse than giving someone a hug and having them push you off   ). They're warm ^^ I really want a hug now...

***Free Hugs***


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Nothing wrong with that, unless you prefer being the target


 
naw I rather inflict pain than have it done on me but thats if I have too, I don't randomly go to people and punch them, I hurt someone if there is a reason X3


----------



## Razorik (Aug 10, 2009)

Elangeline said:


> I cannot resist hugs. You can give them to anyone (As long as they want one, there's nothing worse than giving someone a hug and having them push you off   ). They're warm ^^ I really want a hug now...
> 
> ***Free Hugs***



YAY! I LOVE FREE HUGS! *HUGS*


----------



## Azura_ (Aug 10, 2009)

I love giving hugs! <3
It's a very good way to show affection!


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 10, 2009)

if you ask for a hug I'll give one.. I don't like sneak attacks


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 10, 2009)

Azura_ said:


> I love giving hugs! <3
> It's a very good way to show affection!



Yes, it is! But you shouldn't be so affectionate toward strangers! It actually makes them very uncomfortable!

God, stop using exclamation points >_>;


----------



## TDK (Aug 10, 2009)

^ This.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Aug 10, 2009)

Morroke said:


> You're a fox.



Foxes can love too D:


Hug me?


----------



## Britmike (Aug 10, 2009)

I love hugs! I understand some people not liking to be touched etc., and there are totally times and situations where hugs are innapropriate, but I hug friends/family/kind strangers all the time!


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 31, 2009)

There needs to be a poll opinion between OMGOMGILOVEHUGS! and I get hugs from friends.  Thats where I am.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 31, 2009)

If one has very heavy BO, they definitely will not get any hugs....that is just too far. Wash your goddamn body and under the arms if you want some huggles from me!


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 31, 2009)

Hug me and you will die.

Unless your insanely cute, or have some reason to hug me.

Otherwise if I like you, you shall be glomped first.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2009)

People just love to necro old threads >.>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> People just love to necro old threads >.>


What a valuable post!
*Certainly* one worth prolonging the thread's life that much longer for.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 1, 2009)

I Could be hugged.
Only by them females though >:O
Not if it's an ugly old guy or either just ugly,old or a guy >


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I Could be hugged.
> Only by them females though >:O
> Not if it's an ugly old guy or either just ugly,old or a guy >



And if it was by me ?  Jk xD, or am I oO?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What a valuable post!
> *Certainly* one worth prolonging the thread's life that much longer for.



Lol, about as valuable as your post 

Although the revival of this thread has sparked some new interest. 

Nout wrong with a good old hug!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2009)

Hugs are ok.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lol, about as valuable as your post


Say, that's _exactly_ the point! 



> Nout wrong with a good old hug!


Especially when it gives me a reason to hurt you :mrgreen:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Say, that's _exactly_ the point!
> 
> 
> Especially when it gives me a reason to hurt you :mrgreen:



You wouldn't hurt a cuddly lil squirrel would you?


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

I love hugging friends


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You wouldn't hurt a cuddly lil squirrel would you?



You kidding me? I'd curbstomp one like a gutter-drunk john


----------



## Azerane (Sep 1, 2009)

It kinda freaks me out, I just don't want to be hugging strangers, it's weird for me. I'll hug friends. And just because I've met you once or twice, does not mean I'm your friend >.<


----------



## Furygan (Sep 1, 2009)

^ Agreed.


----------



## Azure (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't touch me.  I can hurt you.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Don't touch me.  I can hurt you.


This.

...out of curiosity and professional interest, what methods do you prefer? :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 1, 2009)

Hugs are awsome.


----------



## Azure (Sep 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> This.
> 
> ...out of curiosity and professional interest, what methods do you prefer? :3


I prefer the windpipe smash.  Not too hard, so as not to commit murder, but hard enough to let them know I mean business.  Also, joint manipulation.  Don't let me get a hold of your hand, that is all I have to say.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 1, 2009)

Meh, I've lost the ability to care. Now if someone surprise glomps me, I rage.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I prefer the windpipe smash.  Not too hard, so as not to commit murder, but hard enough to let them know I mean business.  Also, joint manipulation.  Don't let me get a hold of your hand, that is all I have to say.


Interesting! I must remember to try these...


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 2, 2009)

Hugs make the world go round,
if the world stops going around gravity fails,
so START HUGGING EVERYONE


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll only hug people very close to me, anyone else tries to touch me and I might bite. :}


----------



## Furygan (Sep 2, 2009)

^ Agreed,Biting,or just hurting them,very,very badly.
*Goes alert mode,claws drawn*
Any suprise huggers shall regret!!!


----------



## Telnac (Sep 2, 2009)

Love hugs, but I don't get them often.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Sep 2, 2009)

Love hugs, don't get them :c Unless I meet up with my bro and his GF x3 Then I get alot of hugs ^^ Oh and the occasional hug and pat on the back from my mom and dad (Not as fun tho)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 2, 2009)

There's a poll?  First time I've noticed it.  Oh well.  Carry on.  c:

EDIT: God damn I really want to hug this one fellow I like.  But Florida is quite a ways for a hug.  >.>


----------



## Jack (Sep 2, 2009)

hugs are great! especially when you're down.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 2, 2009)

I pretty much just hug the ladies or my especially homophobic friends. It's funny watching the latter struggle futilely in my massive bear hug.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 2, 2009)

Im not much of a hugger, however, when id oo hug, I enjoy every bit of it.  People just dont know how to touch anymore do they


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

I dunno why, but hugs aren't my favorite unless they're from my significant other. I guess it just makes me feel awkward. Sometimes I give them out, but it seems rarer and rarer these days.

Maybe I'm becoming more anti-social. :x


----------



## Furygan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Sneaks up to Mariruu,jumps out of nowhere and hugs* I'll make you social again >=3


----------



## BloodTake (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont mind hugs =3
Except when they come from some wierd dude i dont know o=
Allthough i guess i can say that about hugging wierdoes..me and a few classmates did a "free hugs" campaign downtown like two months ago..i kept getting hugged by either little girls or old ladies..and the occasional man -.- WHERE ARE YOU HOT GIRL?


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 3, 2009)

AHHH!! more hugs!!! *explodes*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

BloodTake said:


> I dont mind hugs =3
> Except when they come from some wierd dude i dont know o=
> Allthough i guess i can say that about hugging wierdoes..me and a few classmates did a "free hugs" campaign downtown like two months ago..i kept getting hugged by either little girls or old ladies..and the occasional man -.- WHERE ARE YOU HOT GIRL?



Those were the little girls. You're not a very good furry, are you? :V


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Those were the little girls. You're not a very good furry, are you? :V



Holy shit. Win.

Little girls...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2009)

I missed free hugs from little girls? D:

That reminds me, a little girl kissed my arm the other day....


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That reminds me, a little girl kissed my arm the other day....


Any luck with little boys? I just bought a new pair of shears the other day and haven't got around to breaking them in yet.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 3, 2009)

I dunno why, but I'll hug anyone.  Almost got called for sexual harassment first week of high school because of it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I dunno why, but I'll hug anyone.  Almost got called for sexual harassment first week of high school because of it.


Your signature explains it perfectly.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Your signature explains it perfectly.


Touche.


----------



## Adamada (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmm, hugs. Can't say I dislike them. But I do enjoy hugging my homophobic friends just to watch them squirm. :d


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Touche.


And now you changed it.
What a contrary fag you are >:[


----------



## Saka (Sep 3, 2009)

Hugs rock~


----------



## Lacerta X (Sep 4, 2009)

I am not fond of hugs for you see, I'm tactile defensive. I won't even shake hands. It's nothing personal, it's just part of my condition.


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't like to be touched by strangers... Period... >>; It wierds me the hell out.. And I'm a bit of a germophobe..

I like hugs from friends though.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 5, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> And now you changed it.
> What a contrary fag you are >:[


Yay for blatant homosexuality =D


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

I hate hugs. I never, ever want them, I just feel VERY uncomfortable by hugs. There are just 2 exceptions where I take hugs:

1. Those "greeting" and "goodbye" hugs from friends and people I know well
2. When I'm really depressed and need to hold something tight.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

The Wave said:


> I hate hugs. I never, ever want them, I just feel VERY uncomfortable by hugs. There are just 2 exceptions where I take hugs:
> 
> 1. Those "greeting" and "goodbye" hugs from friends and people I know well
> 2. When I'm really depressed and need to hold something tight.


 
I think i should randomly poke and hug you just to see how far i can go without you trying to rip my guts out. ^^


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I think i should randomly poke and hug you just to see how far i can go without you trying to rip my guts out. ^^


I have a short temper lately for some unknown reason, so you'd better not try it.....


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha,Fine. Only because you're like me. 
I Have a short temper,and i tend to easily get to really violent threats.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

Heh, that's my problem lately too, people say that I response "aggressive" to everything. Not physical, but aggressive in even just stuff I'm saying.

I also have freaked out into rampage a few times the last week, which was actually really unnecessary now I look back.....


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Aww. Being agressive is ok,it's good for you if you really need to calm down.
Why wait and crop up the anger and have it around for a while when you can simply smash something and be done with it.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

I know, I really feel so much better when I smash something, but the problem is the power I unleash: Most people think I'm weak (and I admit, I'm not really strong), but most of that "weakness" is because I always automatically hold back. Why? Because I hate hurting people. But when I'm really angry and go on rampage, I'm NOT holding back at that moment. And then I can smash about anything. Heck, I even almost smashed my brother into hospital, who is pretty strong. I don't remember why I did that then, it was a while ago.....


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't go out much,and i do not hang with agressive people,especially not the 'Hardcore' people that are active in our country.
But if i do go out i tend to get into fights by just the slightest thing and mostly,i can not hold back,i have a serious problem with that,and i'm not exactly weak,but i'm not the most buff guy around either,but i can pack quite a punch...if needed...
So yes,Surprise hugs means a serious injury for anyone who tries to provoke me with that.


----------



## Barak (Sep 5, 2009)

_*Give a Big hug to Furygan and get Punched in the face....*_

HOW YOU DARE !!!

_*Barak get into an Epic Fight with Furygan*_


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

Heh, looks like we've got a lot in common. X3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Hehe,^^ Well i'm off to bed,Night!


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok, good night (again lol)!


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Sep 6, 2009)

hugs are for sissies. *raaaaageeee*

>:3]


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> hugs are for sissies. *raaaaageeee*
> 
> >:3]


 
I like your attitude.
Hugs are ok,if they come from the really hot chick you've been having an eye at. xD


----------



## Barak (Sep 6, 2009)

Or From someone in your family like your mom =3


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Sep 6, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I like your attitude.
> Hugs are ok,if they come from the really hot chick you've been having an eye at. xD


 


Barak said:


> Or From someone in your family like your mom =3


 

Yeah, I'd love to hug his mom.  Thats the really hot chick I was eyeing.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

I love hugs, but I dont get any
Im a really affectionate kind of person :C


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

Family counts.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

Eh, I dont get many from them either


----------



## Barak (Sep 6, 2009)

My DAD hug me everytime he see me and i HATE THAT !!!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

They don't hug me that much,then again it is not necesseary.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think I've ever been hugged by my parents.

Explains a lot


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2009)

My mom keeps trying to hug me, I just run away ^^


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

I need affection in my life D:


----------



## Barak (Sep 6, 2009)

I can give you some :3


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

lol X3


----------



## Barak (Sep 6, 2009)

You are just too far away from me


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2009)

There's no place far enough for love to go  *hugs both Barak & Kaizy*

Wewt for 2nd glass o' wine


----------



## Nick (Sep 6, 2009)

I love them. It's nice to share one with somebody because just a hug can strengthen a friendship or relationship so much.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

So true


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 6, 2009)

I definitely don't get enough hugs.

Just look at how tragic my avatar is.


----------



## Nick (Sep 6, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> I definitely don't get enough hugs.
> 
> Just look at how tragic my avatar is.


 
= (  *hugz*


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 6, 2009)

If I know you, and am solicited for a hug, yeah...you'll probalby get one.

If I don't have any idea who you are, let it be known I have a taser...


----------



## Remy (Sep 6, 2009)

I love hugs.
But for the love of god, please ask first (doesn't have to be verbally, just stick your arms out in a hug-like fashion) and I'll either go for it, or run like hell (two reasons for this, you're quite creepy or your sense of personal hygiene absolutely lacks)


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah agreed

Id prefer asking cuz Ive gotten random hugs and Im just like, "EW GET OFF DX"


----------



## Ruko (Sep 7, 2009)

Hugging is fine, but only if somebody initiates.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

If it lasts longer than longer than three seconds i'll start thrashing around.

1 second: whats up
2 seconds: ur a friend
3 seconds: okaaaay
4 seconds: GEROFF ME!!!!


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm a big hugger. they really help me when i'm in one of my moods. I especially like hugs when it's a woman.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 7, 2009)

I like big hugs

But I never get those...ever :C


----------



## wolfsymphony (Sep 7, 2009)

Depends on the person and how well you know them. I don't start hugging friends until we get to know eachother better and/or get to the point were we can just goof around and just act ourselves around them.. UNLESS someone I meet hugs me from the first time we meet. Makes me think it's okay to always hug them when seeing themjhsdgfzdhg.. I.. I don't know anymore :/ But overall.. I love hugs!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

wolfsymphony said:


> Depends on the person and how well you know them. I don't start hugging friends until we get to know eachother better and/or get to the point were we can just goof around and just act ourselves around them.. UNLESS someone I meet hugs me from the first time we meet. Makes me think it's okay to always hug them when seeing themjhsdgfzdhg.. I.. I don't know anymore :/ But overall.. I love hugs!



Why not hug random people in the street?  *hugs some creepy guy with a trench coat*  Oww, is that a syringe in my arm? *faints*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Remy said:


> I love hugs.
> But for the love of god, please ask first (doesn't have to be verbally, just stick your arms out in a hug-like fashion) and I'll either go for it, or run like hell (two reasons for this, you're quite creepy or your sense of personal hygiene absolutely lacks)


 
xD!!! Omfg you just had me spill my drink. x3


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 7, 2009)

I need a hug


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Hugs are good, but not from total strangers.

<333


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why not hug random people in the street? *hugs some creepy guy with a trench coat* Oww, is that a syringe in my arm? *faints*


 
That is exactly why.


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Sep 7, 2009)

I LOVE THEM! But no-one ever gives me them... ;_;


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

*pats husky guy's back* It's ok,there's enough people who would,more than you'd possibly like...believe me. o.o


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

MaxTheHusky said:


> I LOVE THEM! But no-one ever gives me them... ;_;



Aww, poor thing *hugs*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Aww, poor thing *hugs*


 
They just ended the thread where they explained how hugging guys makes people gay


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, but I still aint gay, I think ='S

Confusing, but I think that way of acting fits my style for some reason.

Oh well, who cares bout whether Im gay or not *hugs*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess one hug won't make you gay. *hugs* o.o


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

FALSE!  You're gay now, enjoy ^^


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

I hate your schemes Ib!


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 7, 2009)

*Hugs Ibuuyk super tightly*

YESH <3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

So much hugging. 
Oh Wait,it's the hug thread. o.-


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 7, 2009)

Hugs for all :3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Kaizy said:


> Hugs for all :3


 
I don't know why but your avatar is funny. xD


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2009)

I wonder how much I should expect at conventions when I get my partial. 

Oh, and I do shower, and use deodorant. |3

But for some...


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 7, 2009)

i want hug, but since this is not a real hug it's safe. So  hug away!

*hugs kaizy*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

*hugs fox guy* o.o'


----------



## furry fan (Sep 7, 2009)

i only like hugs when im really depressed ive never been in a suit or to a con so i wouldnt know about that though


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2009)

Furry cons are truly the best.

Anime cons, I've kinda moved away from. There are some good people, but I had a horrible experience throughout a con this year. Waste of my money. Did get a nice set of goggles out of it though.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> *hugs fox guy* o.o'



Hey, I'm VengeanceZ. Nice to meet you =]

*hugs*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> Hey, I'm VengeanceZ. Nice to meet you =]
> 
> *hugs*


 
Hello sir,i'm Furygan,Nice to meet you too. o.-'


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

furry fan said:


> i only like hugs when im really depressed ive never been in a suit or to a con so i wouldnt know about that though



*hugs*  There, now you're supposed to be depressed ^^


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> *hugs* There, now you're supposed to be depressed ^^


 
I want a white tiger hug now too. 

You should get in a white tiger suit and hug people at an amusement park all day.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I want a white tiger hug now too.
> 
> You should get in a white tiger suit and hug people at an amusement park all day.



I hugged you what, five times today @_@?  Oh well, lets go for a sixth! *hugs*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

*hug* o.o


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 7, 2009)

every one gets hugs but me....
yeah I'm being emo...


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> every one gets hugs but me....
> yeah I'm being emo...


 *hugs kitty* :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

The wox needs a hug.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

*hugs wox* :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> *hugs wox* :3



Thank you. the wox loves hugs.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Thank you. the wox loves hugs.


 
*Hugs again* ^^


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> *Hugs again* ^^



(hugs u back)


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Hug thread eh? :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Hug thread eh? :3



Oh yea.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

xP Such a valuable posts.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> xP Such a valuable posts.



Exactly


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Let's contribute to these hug threads and do some more hugging. *hugs*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Let's contribute to these hug threads and do some more hugging. *hugs*



Not to much though.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Fine


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Fine



Sorry.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

xP It's ok. ^^

Too much hugs and we'd be considerred homo's


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> xP It's ok. ^^
> 
> Too much hugs and we'd be considerred homo's



Exactly.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't want that to happen.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Don't want that to happen.



Nope.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 7, 2009)

I likey hugs but rarely get them and only hug people back,don't give them on my own in case the reciever is like DO NOT WANT. It would be kinda creepy with some random person.XD


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

*Surprise hugs ShadowEon* :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> *Surprise hugs ShadowEon* :3



So many hugs.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

^^


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> ^^



><


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> *hugs kitty* :3


thank you!!
*hugs*


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2009)

I think this topic, though based around the subject currently, has become pretty derailed and moved into minute RP.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I think this topic, though based around the subject currently, has become pretty derailed and moved into minute RP.


Off Topic:
It's been moved to AMG POST COUNT +1.

On Topic:
If it moves, I'll hug it.
If it doesn't, I'll hug it anyway.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Off Topic:
> It's been moved to AMG POST COUNT +1.
> 
> On Topic:
> ...



That sounds better.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Off Topic:
> It's been moved to AMG POST COUNT +1.
> 
> On Topic:
> ...



?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I don't get it.



Exactly


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Explain please,or i'll hug you.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Explain please,or i'll hug you.



Uh oh a hug.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Rofl.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 7, 2009)

lmfao


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Rofl.



^^


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 7, 2009)

The thing I hate about hugs is that when you say you hate hugs people automatic want to hug you. It's fucking annoying.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 7, 2009)

I like hugs especially  on days like today


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

*hugs kitty* ^^


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Fail troll is fail.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Fail troll is fail.


Fail avatar is fail, it looks like fucking mothman.

Sweet Jesus dude...


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Fail avatar is fail, it looks like fucking mothman.
> 
> Sweet Jesus dude...



The better looking to stare at you as through your window. :>

Also, how about you produce an avatar for yourself, metal dude?

EDIT: AND in b4 ur ban. You know it's gonna happen through someone other than me.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> The better looking to stare at you as through your window. :>
> 
> Also, how about you produce an avatar for yourself, metal dude?
> 
> AND in b4 ur ban. You know it's gonna happen through someone other than me.


Dio is so metal that a mere image of his awesome form will cleave this forum into nothingness.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> *hugs kitty* ^^



ok now I feel all warm and special inside. 
everyone hug some one special to you.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 8, 2009)

Poke the troll with a stick maybe it would explode??


----------



## Mentova (Sep 8, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> Poke the troll with a stick maybe it would explode??


NOU


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

WHAT THE SHIT TACO IS GOING ON HERE?!
...do you people have anything else to do except talk about damn hugs?
You'd think a thread this old would be history by now à² _à²


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 8, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> WHAT THE SHIT TACO IS GOING ON HERE?!
> ...do you people have anything else to do except talk about damn hugs?
> You'd think a thread this old would be history by now à² _à²



*DON'T UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> *DON'T UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
pfft a hug could never bring me down though some of you guys could very well be defeated with something that weak


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 8, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> pfft a hug could never bring me down though some of you guys could very well be defeated with something that weak



what if 20 midgets were hugging you all at once?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> what if 20 midgets were hugging you all at once?


 
Then that would scare the shit out of me and then I'll start practicing my punt kicking for football :3


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 8, 2009)

Hugs are apparently a never ending conversation starter


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaizy said:


> Hugs are apparently a never ending conversation starter


 
Somehow I'll shut this thread down, I seem to be quite good at doing that on regular threads


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 8, 2009)

Go for it

I doubt its going uphill from here


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaizy said:


> Go for it
> 
> I doubt its going uphill from here


 
I can bring it down, I can be very unpleasant to talk to and I can derail a thread like this easy if I felt like it but honestly a thread about hugs just doesn't seem worth it much :|

For now I'll leave it be...


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 8, 2009)

Kay


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaizy said:


> Kay


 
Yup this thread bores me, time to find something else to mess around with


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 8, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Lewi (Sep 8, 2009)

As long as the other person does'nt start humping me or raping me, I'm ok with it =3


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 8, 2009)

Depends on the person, there are some girls I know that I will hug cause were good friends.  Hugs from me mean your a good person and I respect you like family, not many people get hugs from me though heh.


----------



## Miko (Sep 8, 2009)

Hugs are something very special to Miko. He never really got any and has always wanted them. though most people he will hug no problem, others he has a bad vibe against, he might to be nice but only if they offerd.

Hugs in general are very ackward..especially if it is same gender. Most males hate hugs and Miko loves them, and loves males...so it ends up with a very unhappy kitty. =/

~Opens his arms to any who will take them~


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Lewi said:


> As long as the other person does'nt start humping me or raping me, I'm ok with it =3


 
I feel thy pain.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 8, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> ok now I feel all warm and special inside.
> everyone hug some one special to you.



'kay.  I'll just have to watch out for the crowbar.  >.-.>  He's like the only one I would hug irl if he let me.  <.-.<


----------



## Lasair (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey ill take a hug from most people, guy or girl.
one of my close friends actually has a habit of hugging me and the lads when he's happy. and im alright with it, as long as it dont get overboard

because i work hugs on a second by second basis

anything more than 2 sec feels awkward, more than 4 gets me a bit freek out, and i start thrashing around after 6.


----------



## Nightstorm (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the occasional hug. But don't force them on me. offer and i I feel like it I might accept. After all It is only a hug, but personal space is personal space. (Until I'm suited, then you could hug me to your hearts content, maybe.)


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> The thing I hate about hugs is that when you say you hate hugs people automatic want to hug you. It's fucking annoying.


That's why I never tell anyone stuff like this irl.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> ?



I had to comment on this...

It's for people who think post count matter and spam the shit out of the thread.



ANYWAYS,
people like to share the love, so it's like "AWW U NO WANT HUG U SAD" and stuff.  That's why.

But I still like hugs.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

AWW U NO WANT HUG U SAD, LEMME MAKE U HAPPEH! *hugs*


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> AWW U NO WANT HUG U SAD, LEMME MAKE U HAPPEH! *hugs*


That pretty much explains it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

So you still like my hug ?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> So you still like my hug ?


of course!  *huggles*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Yay, yet another gay dude hugging me!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Hooray for random hugs ><


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Indeed! *hugs cute wolfie*


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Indeed! *hugs cute wolfie*


Cute? XD
Trust me, you don't know him


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Nuu, but I see his avatar, so I hug his avatar ='D


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nuu, but I see his avatar, so I hug his avatar ='D


Because EVERYONE likes to hug pixels 0.o


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Of course! *hugs computer screen*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Because EVERYONE likes to hug pixels 0.o



Exactly ^^


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Because EVERYONE likes to hug pixels 0.o


Everyone except me. I prefer to hug my fantasy.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Exactly ^^


Sarcasm, Dan >_>

Sorry, more like confusion.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Sarcasm, Dan >_>
> 
> Sorry, more like confusion.



Really u got to be that mean to Lucky?


----------



## Fenra (Sep 8, 2009)

While I love the feeling of hugs, it only feels right when its between friends and family, I wouldnt hug a stranger, it just doesnt feel right to me... I cant really explain it


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Aww, here I was gettin ready to hug you


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Really u got to be that mean to Lucky?


Yes, I do.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Yes, I do.



*whimper*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Aww, poor thing *hugs him again*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Aww, poor thing *hugs him again*



Thank you *sits with tail inbetween legs in fear*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Why're you afraid.. big cuddly tiger wont eat you D'=


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> every one gets hugs but me....
> yeah I'm being emo...



*huggles tight* :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why're you afraid.. big cuddly tiger wont eat you D'=



U won't, that's a relief. *tail sways*


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Damnit, if you're going to RP for more then three posts, why not take it to a chatroom where you can take it seriously?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Damnit, if you're going to RP for more then three posts, why not take it to a chatroom where you can take it seriously?



Awwws the wolf getting angry how cute ><


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Awwws the wolf getting angry how cute ><


I'm sure no one appreciates a completely derailed thread, hun.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

As long as there's a hug once in a time, there's no such thing as derailment


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> As long as there's a hug once in a time, there's no such thing as derailment



Exactly


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> As long as there's a hug once in a time, there's no such thing as derailment


Well the initial point of the thread is lost, no?


On topic:

Really, I can completely understand why people don't like hugs.  I just... do   Getting all up in someone's face can get annoying.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why're you afraid.. big cuddly tiger wont eat you D'=



The tiger would never hurt this wox would he?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Nuu, woxes are cute, so are folfes, wolves & foxes!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nuu, woxes are cute, so are folfes, wolves & foxes!



Hooray for being a wox!! *wags tail*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Buuut white tigers are the cutest ='D


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Good job finding a way to pointlessly raise your post count, Dan.

Approaching 500, gonna get locked :3


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Buuut white tigers are the cutest ='D



I don't know about that.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe not, there're two threads with over 500 posts that arent locked


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Good job finding a way to pointlessly raise your post count, Dan.
> 
> Approaching 500, gonna get locked :3



What's the wolf have against the wox?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Maybe not, there're two threads with over 500 posts that arent locked


Unless they're pinned, they will be.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh, might explain it, they're both Sticky.. oh well, if this one gets lucked, Ill just make another "Your view on hugs?" so I can keep huggin random people ^^


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Another post count inducer, that's it.

I'm done with this thread except for the random opinion, see ya.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Another post count inducer, that's it.
> 
> I'm done with this thread except for the random opinion, see ya.



Aw the wolf left ><


----------



## Nick (Sep 8, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Aw the wolf left ><


 
*A* wolf left. *The *wolf is right here ^^



as for hugs, I love them. But I'd rather cuddle.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Too late, you asked for it!  *hugs*

Wait, evry person Ive hugged on this forum so far were Males.. Rigor, come here D'=!

EDIT: Nvm, there was one female among em, but I still want to balance ^^


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Too late, you asked for it!  *hugs*
> 
> Wait, evry person Ive hugged on this forum so far were Males.. Rigor, come here D'=!
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, there was one female among em, but I still want to balance ^^



Here we go again ><


----------



## The Wave (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Too late, you asked for it!  *hugs*
> 
> Wait, evry person Ive hugged on this forum so far were Males.. Rigor, come here D'=!
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, there was one female among em, but I still want to balance ^^


Hmmm, does that mean you're g-*SHOTSHOTSHOT*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Hmmm, does that mean you're g-*SHOTSHOTSHOT*



Dun worry, Im nothing right now

EDIT: 451th post; HOT, HOT, HOT!

Weird title


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't mind a hugh here and there. I'd have to know you for a certain period of time or have a certain number of "Affinity points" for me to really hug you. Unless of course you're not the hugging type.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

YokoWolf said:


> I don't mind a hugh here and there. I'd have to know you for a certain period of time or have a certain number of "Affinity points" for me to really hug you. Unless of course you're not the hugging type.



Too late, you asked for it! *hugs*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Too late, you asked for it! *hugs*



What no hug for the wox.  *whimper*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

I hgged ya twice already, but your avatar's cute, so *hugs*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I hgged ya twice already, but your avatar's cute, so *hugs*



I know with the snow on the tip of his nose so adorable. ><


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Too late, you asked for it! *hugs*


 
Aack! *shrugs* oh well. I  guess I did sorta ask for it. Even without the question marks. *hugs* So long as it doesn't become obsessive I can live with it. I wouldn't want to make a certain someone mad. She scares me when she gets mad.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

Owwwws y has all the hugging stopped?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Cuz you werent asking for it, and evrybody's afraid of my huggles D'= *hugs*


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Free Hug Here !!!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Limit of one hug per client unless you've got an huggable avatar, NEXT~


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Cuz you werent asking for it, and evrybody's afraid of my huggles D'= *hugs*



Y are they afraid of your huggles. *hugs back*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Cuz Im a big bad white tiger, RAWR 

EDIT: 505th post; You Have Taken the Lead.  Finally a new & good looking title, yay me!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Cuz Im a big bad white tiger, RAWR



Awwws. They shouldn't be.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 9, 2009)

I am only open to being hugged by girls.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Too bad D'=


----------



## Lewi (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I feel thy pain =(


  What pain?


----------



## MegatronsLady420 (Sep 11, 2009)

I hug everyone i can i love hugs


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

MegatronsLady420 said:


> I hug everyone i can i love hugs



^_^ *hug*


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

You all have aids.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You all have aids.


Thanks for reminding me...


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

Why has all the hugging stopped?


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Why has all the hugging stopped?



Because you are diseased.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

Uro said:


> Because you are diseased.



This pup isn't diseased.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> This pup isn't diseased.



no, he's fluffeh ^_^

*hug*

hugs ftw.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> no, he's fluffeh ^_^
> 
> *hug*
> 
> hugs ftw.



*hugs back*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Why has all the hugging stopped?



Cuz I left, but now Im back! *hugs*


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

ibuuyk!! *epic hug*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 11, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Cuz I left, but now Im back! *hugs*



*hugs back*


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

I see the hugging madness of Ibuuyk hasn't stopped yet?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

The Wave said:


> I see the hugging madness of Ibuuyk hasn't stopped yet?



Nope. *hugs u*


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

I never get hugged

in real life I mean


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I never get hugged
> 
> in real life I mean



Owwwws *hugs u in comfort*


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

I love hugs...
they are so fun and lifts your mood


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks -hugs back-

I have no problem with hugs


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Nope. *hugs u*


Don't hug me! O_O'

*Shoves Lucky Wolfie away*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> thanks -hugs back-
> 
> I have no problem with hugs



Your welcome.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Don't hug me! O_O'
> 
> *Shoves Lucky Wolfie away*



Awwws. *whimpers*


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Awwws. *whimpers*


Awww don't be sad lil' Woxie, I just don't like hugs.

*Pets the Wox*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Awww don't be sad lil' Woxie, I just don't like hugs.
> 
> *Pets the Wox*



Thank you.*tail wags*


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

You're welcome. ^.^


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

The Wave said:


> You're welcome. ^.^



At least someone will pet me.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> At least someone will pet me.


If you're so obsessed with this kind of stuff, why not go to Furcadia or any IRC channel?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> If you're so obsessed with this kind of stuff, why not go to Furcadia or any IRC channel?



I don't know.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I don't know.


Now you do.  You've had 36 posts in this thread, put it to some use and actually go RP.
Fuck, go LARP if you want.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Now you do.  You've had 36 posts in this thread, put it to some use and actually go RP.
> Fuck, go LARP if you want.



*whimprs*


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> *whimprs*


Dude, I'm not criticizing you, I'm just saying, if you enjoy it so much, why not do it?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Dude, I'm not criticizing you, I'm just saying, if you enjoy it so much, why not do it?



I don't know. *sits*


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I don't know. *sits*


http://www.furcadia.com/download/

Enjoy.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

What the hell is that Furcadia?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> http://www.furcadia.com/download/
> 
> Enjoy.



Thank you.


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Sep 13, 2009)

Huggies are awesome...but i do know alot of people who will rape you with a cactus if you try to hug them...


----------



## FlawlessDog (Sep 13, 2009)

I like hugs...they make me grin


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Does someone need a hug? *tail sways*


----------



## FlawlessDog (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Does someone need a hug? *tail sways*


 
Yes please, I would like a hug.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

FlawlessDog said:


> Yes please, I would like a hug.


 
-hugs-


----------



## FlawlessDog (Sep 13, 2009)

_-hugs back-_
I am happy now.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

FlawlessDog said:


> Yes please, I would like a hug.



*hugs u*


----------



## FlawlessDog (Sep 13, 2009)

_hug u2_
Wow...very happy now ^_^


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

FlawlessDog said:


> _hug u2_
> Wow...very happy now ^_^



Awww is your tail waging? How cute.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Does someone need a hug? *tail sways*


 

you are so cute I want to pet you *pet* *pet*


----------



## FlawlessDog (Sep 13, 2009)

<wagsTail>Such a nice place...</wagsTail>
I'm off to Milwaukee, and get some more hugs.
Stop off at Booms, if you find youself there.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> you are so cute I want to pet you *pet* *pet*



You can pet all you want to cause I love to petted. Thank you. *tail wags*


----------



## Ratte (Sep 13, 2009)

God damn you fucking furries.


----------

